# Travelling



## hannah01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, 

My fiancée has the subclass 309 visa, can we travel outside Australia for our honeymoon or do we have to stay within Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## roadrunnerrent (Oct 20, 2013)

It depends on you. But you can spend your honeymoon in Sydney. It is really a amazing city. Don't miss to stay in Sydney. It is itself a complete fun city.


----------



## Rigs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hannah01
You can go wherever your fiances Passport will allow her but you will need Visa's for her to visit most country's. There are plenty of beautiful places here in Australia to go and I'm sure your fiances would appreciate visiting them.


----------



## nkumarinitu (Dec 9, 2013)

Australia.... hmmm Great ! I appreciate your planning to make honeymoon in Australia ! Australia is such a wonderful & Beautiful country & there are many most attractive & Beautiful destination for honeymoon but I recommend you to make your honeymoon in Sydney.


----------



## Rigs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi malickk, I went to San Francisco in 2010, I stayed near fishermans wharf. Did the Alcatraz tour and Red wood forests. And tram ride city tour I love it. Plenty of god restaurants around the piers at fisher mans wharf.


----------

